# Is this Hyside cataraft stolen



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

Just saw this hyside cataraft with gear on craigslist denver.
White water raft

It is misspelled "High side" twice and called a pontoon boat. The ad says no where that it is a cataraft and provides a vague description. This is typically done intentional to make a stolen something is not searchable.
If you are the one selling that boat and it is legitimate sorry for the suspicion.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

It does look funky. I shared it on facebook to see if anyone has heard of one stolen lately. Thanks!


----------



## daairguy (Nov 11, 2013)

Agreed, this ad does seem off. Also 2500 for a hyside, DRE frame , oars, dry boxes and pfd's seem like really good deal. Almost too good to be true. Although we do not know the condition of any of that gear.


----------

